# Legatia L6 home use?



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried using a set of Hybrid Audio Legatia L6 in a home application (towers) or have any input on doing so. I have a set laying around and loved the way they sounded when I had them in my shop on my demo board and was thinking of building some towers for them. I know these drivers are designed to be IB but i was thinking of doing some type of TL or ported towers.


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

emailed Scott about this... so we'll see


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sure Scott would say that they are fine to use, but what type of crossover are you going to provide them? Are you just going to let them roll off naturally, or try and blend them in somewhere with the tweets? What kind of amplifier? Are you going to need impedance compensation for them if they're run off the same amp as the tweets? Just curious to the above scenarios. I used a pair of Kef Uni-Q's from back in the day to build some towers and they sound great. I think the L6 would have more low end than the Kef's though. I had to augment with a sub up to almost 70hz


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Indeed, it is possible. In fact, a few high-end home audio outfits have actually approached me about using Legatia in home audio applications. 

My suggest is to build a test enclosure of internally-braced 3/4" MDF, for now, with a volume at least 1.5 times the L6's Vas, if not two or even three times. And then test the cabinet in the *room* its going into to see about performance. From there, you can develop an idea of highpass crossover, whether or not a lowpass is needed, and etc. 



Scott


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The L6's Vas is 13.08 lts.

J.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Indeed, it is possible. In fact, a few high-end home audio outfits have actually approached me about using Legatia in home audio applications.
> 
> My suggest is to build a test enclosure of internally-braced 3/4" MDF, for now, with a volume at least 1.5 times the L6's Vas, if not two or even three times. And then test the cabinet in the *room* its going into to see about performance. From there, you can develop an idea of highpass crossover, whether or not a lowpass is needed, and etc.
> 
> ...


that is actually why i asked. I had a few customer here asking about it after they heard it in my demo room on the sound board and in my car. I acutally just finished up a test cabinet. .75 cu ported, 2 inch port tuned to 32 just to get a baseline and see where to go from there but i got it playing and I dont even want to mess with it. The woofer stays very quick and responsive and has a very awesome low end extension. I really don't feel the need for an additional sub but i guess it would depend on the music you're listening to. I've been testing with Eagle, Sade, Christopher Cross, some other 80's music and a bunch of Hawaiian and I love it so far. I'm gonna try mess around with tuning and sealed vs ported but as of now I LIKEY :thumbsup:


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

i just noticed that i had my crossover settings switched between the wrong channels and now i got it set right and HOLY JESUS this is pretty amazing. I loved the way it sounded on my sound board at the shop and amount of midbass it had but in these enclosures its straight up madness. I was just mesing around with the eq and I swear to god they have just as much out put as my klipsch 15. Its crazy it shakes my windows if i really get down on it but it hasnt affected the overall tonality of the system. The amount of extension it has and still stays linear is amazing. I'm listening to Tracy Chapman Fast Car and it plays the lower notes solid. I'm gonna keep playing with this and I'l post updates as I go


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice feed back man, take some pics if you can .

peace...

Ro


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

the CLARUS xover might actually work pretty DAMN well for you situation


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

This is quite interesting. I have some Legatia stuff I was considering selling,but this might be a better use for them.


----------

